# pen assembly jig -2 ways to put your pen parts together



## studioso (Dec 29, 2010)

I've built so far  around 25 pens. when it came to assembling the pen I have used one handed clamps, hand vises and my drill press. every method had a downside, and I was reluctant to spend the 60+ dollars to buy a commercial product.
So after picking up clues here and there I came up with the following:

Round dowel assembly jig:









it's quite a simple and self-explanatory jig. but for those who like details, here they go:


The clamp is a destaco 615 which I had in the shop. with this model you push the level away to clamp. other models like the 605 clamp shut when you push the level up, towards the workpiece. either way it would work . as you will notice I replaced the red handle with a longer pipe which I had laying around. this gives you considerably more leverage. (eventually I should make a more elegant wooden handle...).
 clamps can be found online. See rockler.com and leevalley.com (look for toggle clamps).








 on the other side I drilled a 1/2" hole through a piece of wood, through which you can slide the 1/2" dowel. make sure that this hole is straight: it has to be perfectly in line with the clamp. the farther you place this block away from the clamp, the more precise it should be (and the bigger the tool's "throat" will be).
if you don't have a mean to drill a straight hole (which could be a drill press or a lathe) look later in the post for the square dowel solution.


 You do have a little more tolerance with the side by side alignment, as you can twist the wood piece when you secure it to the base. but the up and down alignment should be accurate.


 remember that the height of the hole should be the same height as the plunger in the clamp (both the 605 and 615 have the plunger's center at .97")
 keep in mind that some retailers sell the screw that goes in the plunger separately. you can buy one that has a rubber tip, but I found it to be too soft, and it moved the pen out of alignment. any bolt with a 5/16 18 thread will do. if you are buying a clamp made by other companies make sure you know what thread they use, as they vary. as you can see I glued a scrap piece of wood to a bolt.   









Next I drilled a 1/2" hole on top for a 5/16 threaded insert. again most shops carry these in the jig section. glue the insert in place, making sure that it doesn't protrude through the horizontal hole (the one for the dowel).
buy the straightest dowel you can find. before securing the wood block, extend the dowel until the clamp, make sure everything is straight, than clamp it down with a c-clamp or whatever clamp you got, then go ahead and screw it in place.


the handle -you guessed it- can be found online as well as at your local hardware store. this one is a 5/16 thread.

I left about a foot space between the block and the clamp (when it's retracted). more than what you need for a pen.

I intentionally left the base and dowel long for stability and control.

I tried this jig a few times and it was a pleasure to use!  if there is one thing I have to work on is the spot were the handle meets the dowel. right now its digging in the dowel, which is not ideal, but it works. this would be easier to fix had I built the jig with a square dowel.
Oh, right: the square dowel:

Square dowel assembly jig:









I haven't built this jig, but I don't see why it wouldn't work just as well. I think that this way alignment would be a bit easier, plus you don't have to drill the long 1/2" hole.
here is a detail:






I hope this tutorial will help someone!

perhaps it can be added to the articles? I would have to polish the text, but if someone tells me how that works it woulds be great to be able to give something back (after taking sooo much!:wink


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 29, 2010)

With the square dowel if you glued / attatched a piece of aluminum to the top it would stop the locking system from damaging it.


----------



## studioso (Dec 30, 2010)

I just realize I made a mistake in the square dowel drawing.
the center of the dowel has to line up with the center of the plunger. so the bottom wood block should be  just under 0.75", not 0.125". as mentioned, the plunger here is .97" high.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 31, 2010)

Those are a couple of good ideas.  I will keep them in mind for a future project.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2010)

If you don't mind there would be a couple things I would do with the setup. If you are doing larger style pens that have finials with round caps you don't want them sliding off or getting cocked. You may want to make the pad on both sides larger and also add a cone shaped hole or indent so that both the nib ceters up and also the finial centers up without slipping off when pressure is applied. Look at all the presses and you will see this feature and this is very handy when aligning parts to be pressed. adjustability is key so having the turnscrew dig into the dowel would not be something I favor. If you can make out of aluminum would be better. They sell aluminum rods in Home Depot or even the steel ones would be better. Also I would use a delron or nylon pad . More scratch resistant. Just my 2¢


----------



## JCochrun (Jan 4, 2011)

So what does everyone use to hold the pen components while using the clamp?  I have been having problems when putting the nib into the lower half of the pen.  It won't stay straight.  I have been lucky until today.  While trying to assemble my pen today, the nib bent at an angle that caused it to chip out part of the lower half.  Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Padre (Jan 4, 2011)

This should go into the library.  It's a good article!


----------



## navycop (Jan 4, 2011)

JCochrun said:


> So what does everyone use to hold the pen components while using the clamp? I have been having problems when putting the nib into the lower half of the pen. It won't stay straight. I have been lucky until today. While trying to assemble my pen today, the nib bent at an angle that caused it to chip out part of the lower half. Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.


I put the nib in another blank with the hole in it. Then I put a board from one end of the clamp under the nip while I squeeze the clamp. At work now, I can send a picture when I get home.


----------



## studioso (Jan 5, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> If you don't mind there would be a couple things I would do with the setup. If you are doing larger style pens that have finials with round caps you don't want them sliding off or getting cocked. You may want to make the pad on both sides larger and also add a cone shaped hole or indent so that both the nib ceters up and also the finial centers up without slipping off when pressure is applied. Look at all the presses and you will see this feature and this is very handy when aligning parts to be pressed. adjustability is key so having the turnscrew dig into the dowel would not be something I favor. If you can make out of aluminum would be better. They sell aluminum rods in Home Depot or even the steel ones would be better. Also I would use a delron or nylon pad . More scratch resistant. Just my 2¢


hi,
thanks for the ideas.
I guess using a metal rod instead of the dowel would work much better, although the whole thing will be much heavier. in my local big box store I couldn't find 1/2 rod. do you think that threaded rods would work fine? if  I grind a point on the threaded handle, it can lodge between the rod's threads and hold it more securely, maybe.

plastic cones on both sides are a good idea too. 
I actually work in a plastic factory, so I'll look for some HDPE scraps to do this.
in fact, if you dig a cone deep enough, it can hold the nib straight while clamping it.

thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2011)

JCochrun said:


> So what does everyone use to hold the pen components while using the clamp? I have been having problems when putting the nib into the lower half of the pen. It won't stay straight. I have been lucky until today. While trying to assemble my pen today, the nib bent at an angle that caused it to chip out part of the lower half. Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.


 

You do not say what clamp you are using or how you are assembling your pens. I will say this cetering the nib on the tube is key. Slightly press the nib in and check to see if it is going in straight then procede.


----------



## JCochrun (Jan 8, 2011)

navycop said:


> JCochrun said:
> 
> 
> > So what does everyone use to hold the pen components while using the clamp? I have been having problems when putting the nib into the lower half of the pen. It won't stay straight. I have been lucky until today. While trying to assemble my pen today, the nib bent at an angle that caused it to chip out part of the lower half. Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.
> ...





Would love to see a pic of this.

Jim


----------



## JCochrun (Jan 8, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> JCochrun said:
> 
> 
> > So what does everyone use to hold the pen components while using the clamp? I have been having problems when putting the nib into the lower half of the pen. It won't stay straight. I have been lucky until today. While trying to assemble my pen today, the nib bent at an angle that caused it to chip out part of the lower half. Any ideas/suggestions are welcome.
> ...





I've been using a simple squeeze clamp purchased at Home Depot.  Has orange pads with a trigger grip.  I'm sure it's not the best.  Looking to get ideas on something better to use.  I've been just holding it with my hands to clamp it in.  I do my best to keep the nib centered.  I've pushed it in by hand as much as I can but it still gets angled some when pressing it in.

Jim


----------



## navycop (Jan 8, 2011)

JCochrun said:


> I put the nib in another blank with the hole in it. Then I put a board from one end of the clamp under the nip while I squeeze the clamp. At work now, I can send a picture when I get home.


 
Would love to see a pic of this.

Jim[/quote]


----------



## JCochrun (Jan 8, 2011)

navycop said:


> JCochrun said:
> 
> 
> > I put the nib in another blank with the hole in it. Then I put a board from one end of the clamp under the nip while I squeeze the clamp. At work now, I can send a picture when I get home.
> ...


[/quote]


Doing it this way doesn't damage the nib at all?  I'm going to try this way.

Jim


----------



## studioso (Jan 9, 2011)

> I've been using a simple squeeze clamp purchased at Home Depot.  Has orange pads with a trigger grip.  I'm sure it's not the best.  Looking to get ideas on something better to use.  I've been just holding it with my hands to clamp it in.  I do my best to keep the nib centered.  I've pushed it in by hand as much as I can but it still gets angled some when pressing it in.
> 
> Jim



Been there, done that. The small hole in the nib would always punch out some yellow rubber from one of the pads, and I always had to find a way to fish it out ( beside the fact that it ruinsthe pad). And I now find out with my new jig that I can use my elbow to press down the clamp, which leaves me 2 hands to hold the parts!


----------

